# Weekend Steelheading....



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Spent some serious time exploring new places and fishing this weekend. Did not catch any Steel but this did bite on the last cast before the long drive home....there was some excitement at first, but it soon became apparent it was not what I thought it was.....Ahhhh well, saw some new places and did get some exercise....


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

AHHHH Fresh water bone fish!!
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah it is bout time they come in. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lots of suckers in the lower section of the rocky.....just great

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

One of the first times I was at Rocky River, I caught nothing but suckers. A few different species too. Lol, even though they're about as useful to me as carp in a lake are, they still gave me one helluva fight and gave me a little idea of what to expect with steelies.

And if all else fails, if the chrome aren't on that day, it's always nice to catch _something_!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Don't knock the lowly Redhorse, they are indicators of good water quality and are insectivores just like trout!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like an Ohio brown trout to me...


----------

